# New buyer concern



## Jake Satchell (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello there, new to the forum and first post. I'm looking at buying an argentine tegu off of a private seller, female around 3 years old, and have been enquiring about diet etc, the person selling has replied and said hes been feeding her every 3 to 4 days and sounds like mostly rodents to me, some fruit, fish and eggs and zero suppliments, she looks lovely and would love to rehome her but am wondering if i should be concerned about what her diets been like, weather she may have developed bone problems etc.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Diet's good. Should be supplemented geavily with powdered calcium access to UVB by special lights and/ natural sunlight.


----------



## Jake Satchell (Nov 12, 2016)

I am aware of its needs, my concern is taking on a 3 year old who has been deprived of supplements. im not sure how long it would take for it to become a problem for her


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Jake Satchell said:


> I am aware of its needs, my concern is taking on a 3 year old who has been deprived of supplements. im not sure how long it would take for it to become a problem for her


I see. I skipped a line in your message. Someone here may know. I would take it to a qualified vet that specializes in exotics for a check-up. It's money, I know, but in the long run worth it.


----------



## Jake Satchell (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you Walter1 I will do that if i decide to buy it. meanwhile if anyone else has any imput, would be much appreciated


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 13, 2016)

I'd also ask if they can provide a current video of it walking as well as clear pictures of every leg. If they don't look all wonky and she appears to walk normally MBD may not be a huge concern. With a diet of mostly rodents though I would be more concerned on whether or not it may develop fatty liver disease. I'd also inquire with the seller about whether it has had health issues in the past as well as whether or not they've been using UV lights, what they keep the humidity at, and what they keep the ambient temps at as well as basking. That could give you a better idea of how well cared for the animal has been.


----------



## Jake Satchell (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks, i will enquire further. i dont think they know what they are doing as a picture used to advertise is of her, being 3 ft, in what looks like a 4 ft viv with a basking spot in the centre and no hides, then again there may be more to it then meets the eye.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hopefully there is more to it, that would be nowhere near large enough for an adult. -.-


----------



## Jake Satchell (Nov 13, 2016)

Tell me about it! I feel tempted to take the risk knowing i ca give her a good home and what she needs


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 13, 2016)

Well, I'd definitely get her checked by a vet if you do purchase her. I'd be tempted to take her in as well lol. Do you have any pictures if her?


----------



## Jake Satchell (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Jake Satchell (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Jake Satchell (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Jake Satchell (Nov 13, 2016)

Those are the 3 images on the advert, i do hope thats not all shes had as an enclosure :/


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Jake Satchell said:


> View attachment 11452


No red flags from your photos.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 13, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> No red flags from your photos.


Agreed.


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 13, 2016)

The bulb in the middle is a bit weird to me though.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Cody096 said:


> The bulb in the middle is a bit weird to me though.


For the set-up, yes, light ought to be farther to one side and a hide on the other.


----------



## dpjm (Nov 14, 2016)

From the photos the enclosure looks very small and boring. The one light hanging in the center is 1) just a heat lamp and not a UV producing light or 2) is a UV producing light that would not put out enough heat for a proper basking zone. Either scenario is wrong. The tegu itself doesn't look in bad shape but you can not tell from photos alone. I would be careful with this one considering the poor setup it has lived in. By that you may be able to make assumptions about the care it has received. 

If the seller is trying to sell the enclosure and the tegu as a package deal, tell him you are not interested in the enclosure because the tegu has long outgrown it and you are going to provide a much larger one that you have built. Maybe you can get the price dropped, I always suggest low-balling people who are selling animals that appear poorly cared for - mostly they just want to get rid of the animal.


----------



## Jake Satchell (Nov 16, 2016)

I will try that. I already said before i didnt want the enclosure and instead for the amount he wanted for that, he would deliver it for instead (nearly 200 miles) but hopefully i might be able to get him down some more due to the risk.
Thanks all


----------



## Reptaholic (Nov 28, 2016)

as long as it seems alert and healthy in person with no obvious signs of mbd or other illnesses i don't see the harm. it seems as though you are going to supplement once you take possession so if no harm was done yet your in the clear!


----------

